

Go1 (YC S15) Wants to Make Compliance Training Suck Less - loyalelectron
http://techcrunch.com/2015/07/27/yc-backed-go1-wants-to-make-compliance-training-suck-less/

======
sherlock_h
Definitely a step into the right direction. At my previous jobs I remember
having to read through lengthy documents about compliance. Especially working
in finance related companies, the insider trading rules are a real pain and
involve so many different, difficult to remember scenarios. Can employees use
these on the go or will companies set aside time for them to go through the
documents at work?

~~~
andrewjb
We find a lot of the training gets completed on mobile or tablets. The best
companies set aside time for employee training and one of the big motivations
for adopting GO1 is reducing the time it takes and the frustration that their
team experiences!

------
branchtrack
That TC article is overly optimistic. Very few corporate customers will upload
TED videos for compliance training. Instead, they'll upload the same terrible
death-by-powerpoint presentations, because of, well, compliance requirements.
Well done on joining YC though!

------
andrewjb
Thanks Colleen! Hi HN, I'm one of the founders of GO1 - happy to answer any
questions you might have!

~~~
hhandoko
Great stuff!

I work for one of the large mining company in AU, and doing compliance
training sometimes is like pulling teeth. There are a lot of things that can
be done to improve the experience and this seems to be heading into the right
direction.

In my industry specifically, some of the stuff we need to be able to do:

\- link compliance to operational sites (i.e. site-specific induction)

\- link compliance to specific (pre-determined) roles

\- remind users to refresh their compliance training (e.g. retake every 12
months)

\- courses needs to be easy to edit and amend (seems you already have this
sorted)

\- most importantly, we need to be able to self-host it. We run remote sites
with limited bandwidth (which makes video stream a challenge), so being able
to do a mixed deployment (i.e. hosted for site personnel and remote / cloud
for potential contractors will be a great help).

------
_herby
[http://techcrunch.com/2015/07/27/yc-backed-go1-wants-to-
make...](http://techcrunch.com/2015/07/27/yc-backed-go1-wants-to-make-
compliance-training-suck-less/)

~~~
andrewjb
Thanks! And looks like the post's link is working now too

------
minimaxir
Your URL is broken because it has a space in front of it.

Also welcome to HN Colleen :)

~~~
loyalelectron
Rookie move, oy. Should be fixed now. Thanks Max :)

